# Failure training/Strength training Goal is strictly mass



## emcewen (Aug 3, 2016)

What is your opinion on strength and failure training for bulking?

Strength - 5x5, stopping 1-2 reps before failure with heavier weight
Failure - Using a lighter weight in the 10-12 rep scheme

Who has had more success in building mass with strength training?

Currently I'm using a mix - Example:

[FONT=&quot]Incline barbell bench press: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 5 sets of 5 reps (train heavy, but don't train to failure)
- 2 sets 50% of 5 rep weight used 10-15 reps till failure

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Seated dumbbell shoulder press: 
- 5 sets of 8 reps
- 2 sets 50% of 8 rep weight used 10-15 till failure

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bicep cable curls: (from low pulley) 
- 5 sets of 10 reps
- 2 sets at 10-30lbs less till I can't fully contract

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tricep push downs: (using straight bar attachment) 
- 5 sets of 10 reps
- Same as above

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bent over dumbbell lateral raises: 
- 3 sets of 10-15 reps 
- Same as above


That would be tuesday, friday I would do a more strict hypertrophy day(8-12 reps) hitting the same muscles with difference exercises with no burnout sets.


I've only done this for two weeks so far, so it's too early to tell - although I did have a gain in strength this week on my incline bench.  I have always followed 8-12 reps with a burn out set at the end, but I've stalled this past year and can't seem to grow. My proposed solution was to add some 5x5 strength sets in. I can remove the failure sets to focus on strength, but I'm worried I won't cause sufficient hypertrophy to the muscle.

My main point is I want to grow, getting stronger is a side perk but it's not my main focus.

I'm just looking for opinions on the subject as I'm always looking for ways to improve my training.  Any thoughts, suggestions would be greatly appreciated!



[/FONT]


----------

